# Car free mountain biking anyone?



## amasidlover (27 Feb 2012)

So, I gave up my car in November last year after not having used it since August the same year; largely I haven't missed it, but while on a train up to Scotland this weekend I was looking out over some of the trails and really fancied a day of mountain biking. Previously I've always done this by car so I could carry minimal kit on the ride itself.

So... does anyone have any tips for car free mountain biking? I'm in Gatley (South Manchester) so in theory have easy access to the Peak District, but I don't really want to do the 10-20 miles (20-40 round trip) on knobbly tyres or have to change tyres on arrival.

Train seems an obvious answer, but I'm slightly apprehensive about the number of changes I might have to make and of getting turned away on services that don't allow booking for bikes.

I could of course rent a van for the day, but that's quite pricey.

I have a business to run and a young family so I tend not to be able to do weekends/evenings easily, but can occasionally grab a few hours off during the week if there is nothing to pressing going on - this means most of the regular groups/rides are out.


----------



## the_bing (27 Feb 2012)

um, buy a car?

cheap hatchback with little engine, fold down rear seats (or remove altogether, like i do) and stuff the bike in it. My Little Jap Motor is well good (only cost me £400) and is now the regular bike wagon.

if you think of the cost of running a car (initial cost, tax (6 months, say), insurance (remember you can cancel it whenever you want) and petrol) for 6 months or a year and compare it to doing the same number of bike trips using the train (considering cost AND time taken to get to the trail), car makes much more sense.

you can leave at the drop of a hat, you're not a slave to train times (night biking!), you can carry plenty of food/spares/gear etc.

i really can't think of an alternative, especially when you say you tend to 'grab' a few hours as and when, really think if a train is a viable option.

or just do 10-20 miles on the knobblies perhaps, but the car allows you to throw your net wider to more trails...


----------



## marzjennings (28 Feb 2012)

Tough one, but as mentioned a car is the way to go if you're short on time and don't want to burn ride time on the road. It's a way to carry spare clothes, full set of tools, food, spare set of tyres and an end of ride beer (or want ever your fancy).

Riding to and from the trails isn't so bad, but if you only have a two hour window, riding 50 minutes of road to ride 20 minutes of trail isn't great. I have a park near me I like to ride, but it's about a 45 minute ride to get there so I save it for days when I have a 3-4 hour kitchen pass.

And I don't know about you, but the last thing folks on a train want is my stinking sweat body funking everything up.


----------



## CopperCyclist (28 Feb 2012)

Find a friend near you with a car and split petrol costs.


----------



## Edwards80 (28 Feb 2012)

From Gatley you can join the TPT and do the loop through Didsbury/chorlton/fallowfield/stockport etc. http://opencyclemap.org/?zoom=12&lat=53.42302&lon=-2.20873&layers=B00 Did the route last weekend with the Mrs and enjoyed it, there are some on road bits though if you follow the trail but they are pretty quiet.

Won't have the full "out in the wilderness" feel of the peak district though!

There are some good biking routes on the Buxton train line but it will take you a good hour or so to get there. Never had a problem getting bikes onto that route though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2012)

Scotrail sleeper service to Pitlochry. I've done it once from Euston. It was fine with a booked bike.

Hire a car/van?

Other than that trains. I've gone car free. It limits where in SE England I can ride my mtb 'casually'. If the Surrey Hills and the South Downs are 'limits' that is. I fancy a trip to the Quantocks in the Autumn and that will take some logistical sorting by rail, but no doubt it can be done (even if I have to put a rack and panniers on the mtb to take change of clothes etc with me!)


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2012)

amasidlover said:


> I'm in Gatley (South Manchester) so in theory have easy access to the Peak District, but I don't really want to do the 10-20 miles (20-40 round trip) on knobbly tyres or have to change tyres on arrival.


 
Eh, typical MTB'er. Gatley. Hmm Trans Pennine all the way to Woodley or Godley, pick up the Canal out to Marple Bridge then you can be on the paths/pennine way near Mellor, or even out to Godley, up and over Werneth Low on the paths, drop into Marple Bridge and you are off ! - very little road. Yes you'll have a 10 mile ride, then can do a 20 mile circuit, then back. The tracks up and around Mellor are pretty tough in places.


----------



## User482 (28 Feb 2012)

Is there a car club you could join? You usually pay by the hour, so good value if you just need one now and again. I would note that you can book a bike on most trains - I've never had a problem doing it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2012)

fossyant said:


> *Eh, typical MTB'er*.


£45 a tyre I don't much want to ride mine on tarmac much either.


----------



## zizou (28 Feb 2012)

yeah tarmac eats up super tacky tyres

train is probably best bet (Scotrail even provide a breakdown service if you go for a ride and have a mechanical and cant get back to the station in time for the return train) or join a local MTB club and get a lift. It doesn't need to a be a proper club either there are quite a few informal clubs about on facebook, mtb forums or meetup and people will be happy to give a lift for a share of fuel costs.


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2012)

Hold on - the OP has a route that is off road to some great MTB'ing areas. Any excuses from lazy MTB'ers.


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hold on - the OP has a route that is off road to some great MTB'ing areas. Any excuses from lazy MTB'ers.


 
Yeh yeh, Michelin Pro Race aren't cheap either, and soon wear out on tarmac - sheesh !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2012)

fossyant said:


> Yeh yeh, Michelin Pro Race aren't cheap either, and soon wear out on tarmac - sheesh !


less than half the price, and I'm willing to bet 90% of the people that race on them drive to the events.....


----------



## GilesM (28 Feb 2012)

I think car free mountain biking would be really difficult, the best places to go mountain biking are not usually close to train stations, and if they were, getting on the train covered in mud with a bike covered in shite is not going to be fun, or endear you to the other passengers, the only obvious way (as several have mentioned) is to get a lift with other mountain bikers, but the times you want to go may make that a bit diffidcult. For me the very cheap car that hardly gets used option is the most sensible.

I have one friend I sometimes go mountain biking with who manages without a car, he lives in Cadrona though, which is halfway between Innerleithen and Peebles, however he needs a car to get anywhere else.


----------



## Holdsworth (28 Feb 2012)

Accessing any MTB area from Crewe would be difficult for me not having a car. The only place within cycling distance is Delamere although I would preferably like to travel further afield to the likes of Llandegla in North Wales but it is a 35 mile trip each way, the Peaks are similarly distant. I would need a car to go to either of those places, which of course I don't have with insurance being sky high for people under 21 (no car hire either at that age).


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2012)

If you only want to do it once in a while - hire a vehicle! I went to Scotland with a friend last June and we hired a Ford Connect van for a week for £150. 2 adults, 2 MTBs, a dog plus luggage all fitted in, no problem.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Feb 2012)

amasidlover said:


> Train seems an obvious answer, but I'm slightly apprehensive about the number of changes I might have to make and of getting turned away on services that don't allow booking for bikes.


Gatley into Peaks - only one change, and both trains are Northern Rail  (*very* bike friendly in my experience; and no reservations necessary).

I don't know your side of the Pennines - but this side, there's plenty of rail routes (even if I only use them for getting back at the end of the day). Worth trying?


----------



## amasidlover (28 Feb 2012)

Wow, this thread has moved fast...

I think realistically I'm not going to get the chance to go more than 3-5 times per year until my son's a bit more grown up, so I think hiring a van/car is going to be more cost effective than buying/insuring even the cheapest car. I'm not aware of any car clubs in South Manchester, but I could be wrong.

Gatley -> Peaks on the Buxton line is probably the cheapest option, but is a full day's trip (have done it recently to go to Buxton with my son).

Now, I've had a look at the sustrans site, but as far as I can see, most of the routes to Marple either require significant diversions or they are actually on road; but I might give some of the more significant diversions a try as a route to work (central stockport) once the weather improves a bit.


----------



## pshore (29 Feb 2012)

I often wonder where I can get the train to with my bike, normally when I'm planning a cycle tour holiday.

OpenCycleMap now has a nice Transport Layer which at least shows you where you can theoretically get to. 

But yeah, persuade friends with cars they need to go mountain biking.


----------



## ultraviolet (1 Mar 2012)

surely theres some good local trails near you? i'm not a car driver and i still find good places to ride all around me


----------

